# Mirror Lake/Christmas Meadows



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone been around the Mirror Lake highway? Is it open? Is there still snow at Christmast Meadows? I am planning a camping trip for Memorial weekend and that is where I had planned on going.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I looked at snotel site and lots of snow at 9000 ft. Evanston ranger station # 307 789 3194.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info but I am looking for information from someone that has actually been up there. Not from a web site or receptionist at a desk that dont actually know.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

The highway has not been opened yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't been up there this May, but the gate on the Mirror Lake Highway at the North Slope Road, mile 48+, is usually open by now so snowmobilers can drive up the Mirror Lake Highway and unload on a snowbank. Usually you can get to the Christmas Meadows turnoff, mile 44, but can't get all the way to the trailhead for the snow on the "quakie" section of the Christmas Meadows Road.

On the North Slope the Mirror Lake Highway is usually snowbound from mile 40 up to the top until the DOT plows it out - the 2nd or 3rd week in June in preparation for the big bicycle race the 3rd weekend of June.

Memorial weekend up their is still winter; wet and cold. None of the trees will have leaves. A plus: the fishing is good and there are no mosquitoes.

Evanston got about 6" of snow today and we have no leaves on the trees yet; still winter here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went up the Mirror Lake Highway today. The gate at the North Slope Road is open. Made it to mile 39, Sulphur Campgrounds, and then turned around. Had to drive over a few snow drifts; nothing too bad. You could drive further towards the top, on top of the snow, but my guess is there's nothing up higher but snow and frozen lakes.

Christmas Meadows



























I didn't fish; just picked up litter.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good on ya Goob, you are awesome! What kinda fishing is up that way? I was just a pup last time I remember dad taking me that way. Was even thinking on using it as a jump off point for my deer hunt this year but am sure it gets pretty pounded :shock: 

Anyway, thanks for all the trash pickup you do! Love those pics too


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd like to second the thank you on the trash pick-up. There sure is a lot of it out there. :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Good on ya Goob, you are awesome! What kinda fishing is up that way? I was just a pup last time I remember dad taking me that way. Was even thinking on using it as a jump off point for my deer hunt this year but am sure it gets pretty pounded :shock:
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all the trash pickup you do! Love those pics too


There's Brookies, Bonneville Cutthroats, a few whitefish, and some planter rainbows, including some albinos. And yes, it gets hit pretty hard along the highway.


----------

